# SCHIP on the white house blog.



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

> *Latest version of SCHIP legislation published for comment*
> 
> On January 29th, the U.S. Senate approved the Children's Health Insurance Program Reauthorization Act of 2009, better known as the State Children's Health Insurance Program or SCHIP. Once signed into law, this legislation will continue coverage for six to seven million children and increase that coverage to four million more.


This was just posted on the new white house government blog. There's an area for submission of comments, but I didn't see where they show up on the screen. Nevertheless, I did submit my :2


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

link?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

woops; thought I put that in there.
The White House - Blog Post - Latest version of SCHIP legislation published for comment

what I put above is all it says though.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> woops; thought I put that in there.
> The White House - Blog Post - Latest version of SCHIP legislation published for comment
> 
> what I put above is all it says though.


Thanks for the link. I posted my comments:

So much for economic stimulus. Increasing "sin" taxes is not the way to fund childrens' healthcare. One of three children suffers from Child Obesity. How about taxing Energy Drinks, sugared Soft Drinks and Candy? Why can we bail out banks and car manufacturers, but not childrens' heathcare? I guess the kids are not as important to Washington as they try to make us believe. I support the bill, but not the funding.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

I have also just sent an email to my customer list asking them to post a comment to the White House. I would like to urge all to send out an email to everyone they know. Maybe we have a (small) voice!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Thanks for the link. I posted my comments:
> 
> So much for economic stimulus. Increasing "sin" taxes is not the way to fund childrens' healthcare. One of three children suffers from Child Obesity. How about taxing Energy Drinks, sugared Soft Drinks and Candy? Why can we bail out banks and car manufacturers, but not childrens' heathcare? I guess the kids are not as important to Washington as they try to make us believe. I support the bill, but not the funding.


Economic stimulous is for those businesses that have a big enough lobby to get "stimulated" and it is always a nice story for the media to tell the rest of the nation that a "sin tax" only hurts the 'sinners',,,so who cares about them? I had to laugh because you are more right that you even know about. We let McDonalds and the rest make our kids fat and there are no dietary standards as far as how much sugar is put into these foods that turn kids into adult diabetics. Diabetes is the fastest growing epidemic now facing us as a nation. Do they have any idea how much this is going to cost in terms of healthcare for every child and adult? Nevermind the care for diabetes alone as much as diabetes attacks the endocrine system, causes strokes, blindness, neuropothy, heart disease, etc. But let's go ahead and attack one segment of society that does not even compare what diabetes does to our society.:anim_soapbox:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Thanks for the link. I posted my comments:
> 
> So much for economic stimulus. Increasing "sin" taxes is not the way to fund childrens' healthcare. One of three children suffers from Child Obesity. How about taxing Energy Drinks, sugared Soft Drinks and Candy? Why can we bail out banks and car manufacturers, but not childrens' heathcare? I guess the kids are not as important to Washington as they try to make us believe. I support the bill, but not the funding.


Ditto! :tea:


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Good thing I quit smoking Cigarettes, getting taxed on Cigarettes, cigars, and Pipe tobacco, I would have to file for bankruptcy. :yield:


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link.. I surely posted my thoughts :smoke:


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

My question is: How will the floor tax affect business owners? Are they taxed on inventory in their possession at the new rate?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Thanks for the link. I posted my comments:
> 
> So much for economic stimulus. Increasing "sin" taxes is not the way to fund childrens' healthcare. One of three children suffers from Child Obesity. How about taxing Energy Drinks, sugared Soft Drinks and Candy? Why can we bail out banks and car manufacturers, but not childrens' heathcare? I guess the kids are not as important to Washington as they try to make us believe. I support the bill, but not the funding.


Nice.

I say we tax the very old!! One study (got it saved here somewhere), that the longer you live, the more money you actually cost healthcare, instead of dying young with COPD from smoking, heart attacks from McDonalds, and so forth! :drum:


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

Tredegar said:


> My question is: How will the floor tax affect business owners? Are they taxed on inventory in their possession at the new rate?


Tax will be assessed on all new shipments. So existing inventories should not see an increase unless you online or BM retails will be padding what they already have in stock.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

BlewSmoke.com said:


> Tax will be assessed on all new shipments. So existing inventories should not see an increase unless you online or BM retails will be padding what they already have in stock.


Correct... with a caveat. The floor tax exemption is for cigars only. All other tobacco products will incur a floor tax, with a $500 exemption.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> Nice.
> 
> I say we tax the very old!! One study (got it saved here somewhere), that the longer you live, the more money you actually cost healthcare, instead of dying young with COPD from smoking, heart attacks from McDonalds, and so forth! :drum:


Try this... NEJM -- The Health Care Costs of Smoking


----------

